# Intel Celeron D 320 2.4 GHz @ 3.9 GHz !!!!!!!!



## darklord (Nov 19, 2004)

here is a link of what i have achieved.   

Intel Celeron D 320 2.4 gigs @ 3.9Ghz

Check it out.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

wooah!! nice one darky....question for u...how far do u think u can take the AMD athalon XP 2600+ barton on a Asus A7N8X-E mobo ? Right now I have taken it till 2.2 ghz the processor can go upto 3 ghz it says...what do u think


----------



## darklord (Nov 19, 2004)

I guess if you trry very hard and show all your OC skills,then 2.3Ghz is achievable on stock cooling.Case ventilation is important.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

a small change the mobo is the deluxe version. One more question I have a Geforce 6800 from BFG and when I try to OC it using the nvidia system utility I get the blue screen error on Windows XP with SP2 pro. Any ideas why ? am using 66.77 drivers.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow Excellent thing there Pal...a Dream Overclock if you ask me...Morever Asumming you are running it Stably it worth every thing in this whole world..But really too hard to believe you overclocked it with Stock Cooling...
  Another thing..your are a super moderator at Tech-arena... How did you pull this one ????


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 19, 2004)

For a person who has never done any over-clocking please suggest a safe and an easy way.Thanks

PS. thats one humongous over-clocking


----------



## Prashray (Nov 19, 2004)

Good overclocking work there.


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 19, 2004)

*huge overclockin*

i cant blive Intel Celeron D 320 2.4 gigs @ 3.9Ghz 
is it really true??

i cant think of overclocking since my mobo in intel manufactured.

n still i havent oc'ed my 9800 pro


----------



## darklord (Nov 20, 2004)

> I have a Geforce 6800 from BFG and when I try to OC it using the nvidia system utility I get the blue screen error on Windows XP with SP2 pro. Any ideas why ?



I recommend you uninstall SP2 and overclock by enabling coolbits and then directly OC'ing thru Driver Menu.

 



> But really too hard to believe you overclocked it with Stock Cooling...



What should i do to prove that i am using stock cooling ?  :roll: 



> Another thing..your are a super moderator at Tech-arena... How did you pull this one ???? Razz



I didnt get you.   



> For a person who has never done any over-clocking please suggest a safe and an easy way.Thanks



From where do we start?  Ah yes,the mobo,what features It's BIOS provide for OC'ing.
Then comes CPU,core,clock speed,FSB......determine OC'ing potential.
Case ventilation.....the list is long.



> i cant blive Intel Celeron D 320 2.4 gigs @ 3.9Ghz
> is it really true??



I have posted a scrennshot,what more can i do?


----------



## imgame (Nov 20, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> here is a link of what i have achieved.
> 
> Intel Celeron D 320 2.4 gigs @ 3.9Ghz
> 
> Check it out.



can u post ur CPUID  screenshot here  here  ...

they say seeing is believing


----------



## [flAsh] (Nov 20, 2004)

ccccccccccccccoooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllll Overclock. But the processor wud be really hottttttttttttttttttttttttt!!! anyways congrats


----------



## darklord (Nov 21, 2004)

imgame said:
			
		

> darklord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think,the link i gave takes you to a page where i have posted the screenshot.Isnt that sufficient?


----------



## imgame (Nov 22, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> imgame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that link takes it to me this page  

*forums.tech-arena.com/showthread.php?p=120689&posted=1#post120689

do i have register to see the images  ..??


----------



## darklord (Nov 22, 2004)

imgame said:
			
		

> that link takes it to me this page
> 
> *forums.tech-arena.com/showthread.php?p=120689&posted=1#post120689
> 
> do i have register to see the images  ..??



Yes,register there,then you can see the images.


----------

